# Virenprüfung im Netzwerk



## BennoS (1. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ein Freund von mir brachte seinen Rechner vorbei und sagte, er habe einen Wurm im Systemordner 32 von WindowsXP-Professional. Seine Virenprogramm (G-Data) kann diesen einfach nicht entfernen.

Kein Problem sagte ich vorlaut. Wir schließen den Rechner in meinem kleinen Heimnetzwerk an und lassen ihn von meinem Hauptrechner mit Norton Internet-Security 2004 über das Netzwerk prüfen. Gesagt getan. Alle Dateien konnten auch überprüft werden, nur die Systemdateien nicht. Diese sind anscheinend besonders geschützt. Auch nach Erteilung von Vollzugriff, war eine Systemprüfung des System32-Ordners nicht möglich.

Bestimmt gibt es wieder irgendein Häckchen, dass irgendwo gesetzt werden muß........

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und kann vielleicht weiterhelfen?

Sicher könnten wir auch den Wurm explizit mit einem heruntergeladenen Patch eliminieren. Jedoch wüßten wir doch gerne, wie man die Systemordner für eine Virenprüfung freischalten könnte.  Denn schließlich könnte mir dies in meinem kleinen Heimnetzwerk doch auch passieren (z.B. durch einen Virus, den ich mir durch eine CD einschleusen könnte).

Was sollte ich noch angeben? Es sind beides XP-Professional-Rechner mit Service Pack 1


----------



## IRQ (3. März 2004)

Beim Zugriff auf das Netzwerklaufwerk hast du dich aber schon als Administrator angemeldet? Etwas anderes fällt mir momentan nicht ein.


----------



## Maximodo (3. März 2004)

Ich würde mal probieren im Abgesicherten Modus zu starten und den Virus mit einem Tool von Symantec oder einem Virenscanner lokal zu entfernen.
Problem ist das die meisten Systemdateien in benutzung sein werden wenn der Rechner normal gestartet wird.


----------



## IRQ (3. März 2004)

Hier geht es aber um den komplette System32 Ordner und nicht einzelne Dateien. Ausserdem steht ja im Beitrag, dass sie durchaus ein entsprechendes Removal Tool verwenden können, sie es aber interessiert, warum es nicht übers Netzwerk geht.


----------



## Maximodo (3. März 2004)

Hab das ganze grade mal getestet wenn man den Windows Ordner freigibt und Vollzugriff gewährt sich als Admin am anderen PC anmeldet kann man im Sys32 ordner munter löschen oder sonst was machen. Removal Tools sind normalerweise so ausgelegt dass man sie auf dem infizierten Rechner ausführen muss.


----------



## BennoS (3. März 2004)

Zunächst mal ein Dankeschön an alle, die sich für das Thema interessieren und um eine Lösung bemüht sind.!

Ich hatte mich auf beiden Rechnern als Admin angemeldet. Maximodo, Du hast ja sämtliche Freigaben machen können. Anscheinend mache ich da aber etwas falsch. Ich habe an dem befallenen PC die "einfache Dateifreigabe" deaktiviert und nach dem Ausführen der Freigabe und Sicherheitseinstellungen ist auch das "Patchehändchen" unter dem Ordner zu sehen. Versuche ich nun mit dem anderen PC über die Netzwerkverbindung draufzuschalten, sagt er mir beim System32 Ordner, dass ich keine Berechtigung habe   Vielleicht kannst Du ja kurz beschreiben, wo Du überall die Freigabe, den Vollzugriff eingestellt hast? Das wäre ein feiner Zug von Dir.  

Und wie der Zufall so will, habe ich heute einen Rechner mit dem gleichen Problem, nur dass der XP-Home-Edition als Betriebssystem hat, bei dem man scheinbar nicht die "einfache Dateifreigabe" deaktivieren kann...... ojeh!


----------



## Maximodo (4. März 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das hier bin im moment nicht zu hause und hab nur Win 2000 Rechner 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;DE;304040


----------



## IRQ (5. März 2004)

Windows XP Home hat nur sehr einfache Netzwerkeinstellungen, da lässt sich kaum was einstellen.

Bezüglich der Freigaben, die Sicherheitseinstellungen anzupassen nützt überhaupt nichts, da diese nur lokal gelten (aber wahrscheinlich die Sicherheitseinstellungen von Netzwerkzugriffen überschreiben resp. eine höhere Priorität haben, weiss das nicht genau). Wie auch immer, du musst unter Freigabe auf Berechtigungen klicken, dort kannst du Vollzugriff einstellen. Windows XP erlaubt nämlich jedem Benutzer standardmässig nur Lesezugriff (bei Windows 2000 war das noch anders, anscheindend haben sie doch was gelernt  ). Versuch es mal damit.


----------

